# Hp Dv5 model laptop wont go past HP Pavillion Start up screen



## Annoyedbythis. (Jun 19, 2009)

It is a HP Laptop Dv5 Model//Windows Vista//Intel Pentium Dual Core Processor...

My friends laptop will not get past the HP start up screen, all it says when I turn it on is "Press the ESC key for Startup Menu" and then the "HP Invent" logo. If I press ESC it just says Pause Startup Menu... or something like that and if I press any of the F1 to F12's it doesnt affect the computer at all it wont take me to any other menu it just keeps me on that screen.


----------



## GeorgeKS (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello

Systems hanging on, or, taking too long to go over the startup screen, have usually an issue with the HDD(s) or the Optical Drive(s). I suggest you remove the HDD and see if it boots.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try going into BIOS setup (F1 or F2 at HP logo screen.. not too sure of the exact function key). Also try this:

Power OFF the computer
Remove the battery
Unplug AC
Press and hold Power ON button for 30 secs. at least
Put back the battery
Plug back AC
Power ON as normal


----------

